# 1967 GTO Rear Window Leak.....How to fix?



## IceBolt (Jul 28, 2020)

I took out the trim on my '67 (see pics) and found some rust along the window and the back panel (including shelf is rusted); PO tried to put some kind of silicone to keep water out. What is the proper water flow channel from the back window? I plan to take the rear window out, clean up the rust, put in new trim clips but trying to figure out what caused the problem in the 1st place and to prevent further water from going into trunk. Thx!


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

I don’t own a ‘67 , Ice , but I’ve read on here that’s a Very common design flaw issue on the ‘67 back window trim area , search and also thell be some answers on here for u Shortly no doubt Take care Ice


----------



## NOS Only (Nov 14, 2017)

Pull out the glass and repair all the rot holes you will find in the channel. If you don't your trunk floor will be next.


----------



## IceBolt (Jul 28, 2020)

Jetzster said:


> I don’t own a ‘67 , Ice , but I’ve read on here that’s a Very common design flaw issue on the ‘67 back window trim area , search and also thell be some answers on here for u Shortly no doubt Take care Ice


Thanks, I'll do some search and see what comes up. I'm just trying to visualize where the water was supposed to flow from back glass edge into window frame....then where???


----------



## IceBolt (Jul 28, 2020)

NOS Only said:


> Pull out the glass and repair all the rot holes you will find in the channel. If you don't your trunk floor will be next.


That's the plan, and neutralize rust with Ospho or something similar. Trunk sides and floor are still Ok except for underpanel where speakers mount. I'm just trying to visualize where the water was supposed to flow from back glass edge into window frame....then where??? Perhaps i should try to make a ridge with some kind of sealant over sides of lower trim......


----------



## NOS Only (Nov 14, 2017)

IceBolt said:


> That's the plan, and neutralize rust with Ospho or something similar. Trunk sides and floor are still Ok except for underpanel where speakers mount. I'm just trying to visualize where the water was supposed to flow from back glass edge into window frame....then where??? Perhaps i should try to make a ridge with some kind of sealant over sides of lower trim......


LOL!

That's the $64,000.00 question GM never addressed. The water and debris just sits there eating away at the metal.

Best to sandblast the channel after the glass is removed. This really isn't going to be a job for a novice.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

IceBolt said:


> Thanks, I'll do some search and see what comes up. I'm just trying to visualize where the water was supposed to flow from back glass edge into window frame....then where???



As pointed out, the water goes nowhere. There are no drains or channels. The water, dirt, dust, salt, sand, leaves, etc. just sit there and then they accumulate under the stainless trim even if you wash it off. The accumulation of dirt & debris under the trim will hold moisture and that's where the rot comes from. Most all Pontiac's (and cars of the 1960s -early 70's) suffer this fate - both front and rear window frames. If bad enough, it'll take out part of the front metal dash, and as you see, the rear package tray and up the roof side "wings."

No easy fix other than to cut it out and replace with new metal.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi,

I believe NOS Only is correct, GM didn’t design the rear window, nor the front windshield for that matter, to drain water from the channels. I have seen old body guys drill a hole and braze in a copper tube into the rear channel on both sides, then drilling a hole and attaching/ brazing it to the rear wheel well housing so the water could drain onto the ground. Picture enclosed.


----------



## IceBolt (Jul 28, 2020)

Good idea on creating your own channel, might try to do that with some simple tubing! Thanks for the ideas! Didn't look like there was a solution from original design......just an "ooops" we didn't think it would ever rain! or you would wash your car!


----------



## IceBolt (Jul 28, 2020)

Ames Performance sells the "read deck panel"....will order that so i have it when it's time to do a frame-off restoration


----------



## IceBolt (Jul 28, 2020)

"rear deck"...that is, not "read deck.."


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Based on all that what appears to be filler you're going to find this to be a larger than expected undertaking.
There are several vendors offering panels for this task. If you are a body man or at least a good fabricator making them would be easy.

Here is one offering for these.








1966 - 1967 LeMans/GTO


2022 Windshield Pricing




www.rustreplace.com


----------



## IceBolt (Jul 28, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Based on all that what appears to be filler you're going to find this to be a larger than expected undertaking.
> There are several vendors offering panels for this task. If you are a body man or at least a good fabricator making them would be easy.
> 
> Here is one offering for these.
> ...


Thanks great resource for future restoration! I'm not a body man (yet) but my brother is. I fixed the front windshield which had some rust; will give the rear a go as well and come up with something until I've got time to do a frame off restoration.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

After looking at Roger1’s body restoration thread he’d whip this out with one hand tied behind his back ! Lol
Having your brother is great thou








My '69 GTO Convertible Body-off Restoration Thread


Looks good. The copper bar can also be used when welding aluminum as aluminum can get soft real fast and if you are not careful, it'll just drip off. I have to do the rear corners on my '68 and that seems to be a real sore spot on these bodies. I am surprised no one offers a repair panel. I...




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## NOS Only (Nov 14, 2017)

Jetzster said:


> After looking at Roger1’s body restoration thread he’d whip this out with one hand tied behind his back ! Lol
> Having your brother is great thou
> 
> 
> ...


They're always quick and easy on paper or when somebody else is doing it.

Hell, watch any TV Car Build Show. They take a car out of a junkyard and on the show circuit in about a week!


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Could be worse. At least they didn't use bare metal in the cowl so we would be doing the Fred Flintstone.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

GTOTIGR said:


> Hi,
> 
> I believe NOS Only is correct, GM didn’t design the rear window, nor the front windshield for that matter, to drain water from the channels. I have seen old body guys drill a hole and braze in a copper tube into the rear channel on both sides, then drilling a hole and attaching/ brazing it to the rear wheel well housing so the water could drain onto the ground. Picture enclosed.
> View attachment 139639


My window is out so I am going to do this setup. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## gtomike455 (May 24, 2020)

IceBolt said:


> I took out the trim on my '67 (see pics) and found some rust along the window and the back panel (including shelf is rusted); PO tried to put some kind of silicone to keep water out. What is the proper water flow channel from the back window? I plan to take the rear window out, clean up the rust, put in new trim clips but trying to figure out what caused the problem in the 1st place and to prevent further water from going into trunk. Thx!
> View attachment 139635
> View attachment 139634
> View attachment 139636
> View attachment 139637


the right way to fix that is to take the glass out & cut & weld some new metal. silicone will just make it worst


----------

